# Copper Wave



## skiprat (Dec 26, 2015)

*Copper Wave - now with a clip*

Here's a pen I made today. ( I'm on a roll !! :biggrin: ) Copper with black PR again....
The pen tapers in the middle a bit more than the pics suggest.

I kind of made it as I went along, but I must admit that I like the result. 

At first I wanted more than one wave but in hindsight, I think just one is better.

I took progress pics and posted them in the Advanced forum if anyone would like to see how it was made. 

I hope you like it too....:biggrin:

Cheers

Just noticed that this post can still be edited. :biggrin:

I have added a pic with a clip, because Mr Ligget and Butch were pestering me...:biggrin:  Looks ok with the clip, I think too. Thanks guys !!


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 26, 2015)

Love it!

Due you remove the cap for access to the transmission or just showing it's there?


----------



## skiprat (Dec 26, 2015)

Just showing it's there Vic. The cap stays on unless you need to change the refill.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 26, 2015)

Very elegant.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 26, 2015)

more waves are not needed........this is elegant......in a class of it's own.


----------



## fastgast (Dec 26, 2015)

super nice


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey Skippy ... now your catching on , a finial operated slimline .... not bad  :biggrin:
I think you need a new saw blade so you can cut straighter lines :rotfl:
Oh and it needs a clip :tongue:







You sure you missed me ???


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 27, 2015)

Suweet! Very slick Skip.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 27, 2015)

Right now, it is 9:33 A.M. and, my day is already complete :biggrin: I got to see this pen. Thanks Steven. It is a very sleek pen. :wink:


----------



## brownsfn2 (Dec 27, 2015)

Awesome work.  

This pen is really classy!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments......even from Butch:biggrin:

Butch, you have been away too long and fogotten what's what....
A slimline takes a Cross style refill.....this has a Parker-esque refill.
I think we need to re-educanize you....:tongue:


----------



## david44 (Dec 27, 2015)

Super nice!  The copper/black combination works exceptionall well.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 27, 2015)

Sorry Skip , my edukation is fine :biggrin: 
I've made slimlines with parker refills , rollerballs with cross refills and sierra style pens with rollerball cartridges 
You gotta learn to think outside the box :tongue:




By the way I really like this one 
It still needs a clip though


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks good from here Skip. Keep them coming.


----------



## tomtedesco (Dec 28, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## wizard (Dec 31, 2015)

Beautiful, sleek looking piece of art work! I really like the black and copper look more than I would guessed...partial to your green and copper,
Awesome work as usual  !!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 31, 2015)

I agree with Butch, needs a clip 

My thinking is that every pen should have a clip, not for clipping onto shirt pockets or whatever but to look like a pen. Although I only make kit pens if I should venture into kitless then each one would have a clip on it.

You make fantastic stuff Steve, and I really admire your work, plus it would be an even greater challenge trying to incorporate a clip into the design. :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 31, 2015)

Mmmmmm.......ok Messrs Ligget et Bryant.......:biggrin:
I'll take your challenge and make clip for it this afternoon....

BUT !!!!! As neither of you have made or shown a pen in the last 156 years, then you need to post something before the end of THIS year...ok??:tongue:

My clip will be a bit rudimentary and not really practical as it will be made from soft copper, so we won't expect to see your best work....:tongue:

Deal????:biggrin:

Oh....and btw Mark....I know you have a metal lathe, so what are you waiting for???:biggrin:


----------



## smik (Dec 31, 2015)

Very very nice.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 31, 2015)

Well.....those two trouble makers crawled back into their cages and are keeping quiet, aren't they????:biggrin: 
Ha ha, hopefully beavering away in their shops finishing off something cool. 

( 8.30pm here and something cold is calling me .....:beer::beer::beer: )

To satisfy my two old buddies, I knocked up a clipped version of the finial that drives the mech. Really not very practical being of soft thin copper...but hey...

I cut it from a K&S Copper sheet and the white pr is simply an old off cut that became the threaded bit in the tube to hold the end finial in place.

Of course, the flaw with this design is that the clip rotates with the finial and I suspect it will mark a ring around the body pretty soon. 

Anyway, I kept my side of the deal.....let's see what Mark and Butch can come up with....:biggrin:

I admit that it may look better with a clip, and so do most pens....:tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 31, 2015)

Just like that....you can just haul off and, make a clip! Nice work Steve.


----------



## vakmere (Dec 31, 2015)

Very elegant


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 31, 2015)

Great work.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 31, 2015)

I take exception to the 156 years comment .... It only been 155 years :beat-up:

Ok so you made a clip ... big deal :biggrin:   You should have thought of it before you put the transmission in , like this 

View in Gallery

Keep trying Skippy , someday you will get one right :tongue:


Don't worry Skip when I get a shop back up and running I'll show how its done 



Nice save .... You're still my hero !!!!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 31, 2015)

Now THAT is a pen, well done big boy, thanks for showing with the clip Steve!! :biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Jan 1, 2016)

ARRRGGGHHHH !!!!  NO WAY !!!! A CLIP ???  PUTTING A CLIP ON THAT PEN IS LIKE PUTTING A CAP ON BASEBALL CAP ON THE MONA LISA.....

THAT'S WHAT PEN CASES AND DESKS ARE FOR!!

OH WELL ...THAT WAS LAST YEAR....:wink:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey Doc, we have to forgive those two old curmudgeons....they have been out of the loop so long, they haven't kept up with 21st century style or fashion.:biggrin:

Thing is...when I showed my wife, she said.....'' Ah....that's MUUUUUCH better !! ''

There's just no pleasing some people....:biggrin:


----------

